# Best lures for flathead and snapper in ppb



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi guys just wondering what you think is the best flathead and snapper lure? What jig head size if it's a plastic? Also do you have any good spots in ppb for flathead around the mt Martha, safety beach mornington area they will be greatly appreciated.

Trewy2428


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

I have had best results trolling hardbody lures, most important thing is you want them bumping the bottom every now and then, that way you know you are right near the bottom.
I use mainly Merlin Lures as I have a lot of these in 2 sizes Baby Merlin 5cm long dives to 5ft and Deep Merlin 8cm dives to 10ft with 6lb Mono. If I am trolling 10 ft lures in 7-8ft I shorten the length of line I am trolling so I am not plowing the bottom all the time.
Troll or cast them around the edges of channels or drop offs, weed beds. I have found the run out tide best as the water drains off sand bars and mud flats.
Other people I know love soft plastics, When I have had really cracker days the fish I filleted had prawns or small fish the same size as the lures I was using.
At the end of the day if you are fishing where the flathead are they will take anything!!!
Good tip is to check out google earth where you are fishing if you are lucky you will get a low tide shot it will show you all the little channels and run out creeks save you a lot of trial and error.
Here is where I am blessed to live near, check out the mud flats, and all the little drainage creeks running into channels

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=river+ ... CB0Q8gEwAA


----------



## blackbandit (Aug 22, 2011)

Bloody hell bildad... you are indeed blessed to live next to an excellent estuary/channel fishing ground. BTW... do the exact same thing with Google Earth. Some of the channels at various locations change since the photo was taken at lots of locations, but I generally find the main channels do not deviate all that much. Except of course after a big flood/flush.

BB/Mick


----------

